# simple pleasures and variety



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

All evening there has been this cricket that has been doing a single chirp every few seconds. But it's relaxing. There is something about crickets chirping that calms me. It's one of those simple pleasures. Those things help me to not take life so seriously. 

Think about this too,there is so much variety in life. There is something for everyone. We're a part of variety too in life. 

It's okay to not be like someone else. I'm glad I'm not like anyone else.

Besides we can find qualities in ourselves that maybe others don't have.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree, I am quite unique, i feel i stand alone in this world for the most part being me, and i don't want to be like anyone else, and noone is like me, not even close family members seem like me for the most part, i'm just not influenced by my parents and most relatives to be like them. 

About simple pleasures, i find the sounds of rain and thunder calming and just looking out into the sky at night when stars are out, or the moon it takes a positive effect on my nerves, i like the sky..

Even certain colors have an effect on your body, i can't look at the color red or anything bright if i'm nervous.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I like the sky too! Do you have a telescope?


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

We used to, i miss it  But one day i'm going to own another one.


----------

